# 1955 IH 300 Hydraulic Oil Level



## Rodsih300 (Apr 4, 2014)

Probably seems like a dumb question, but do you check the level on the hydraulic sump with the dip stick screwed in, or resting on top? It is not obvious to me.:dazed:


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Lemme check...

Manual says "Add sufficient clean fluid to the reservoir to bring the fluid level to the "Full" mark on the dip stick attached to the filler plug. Replace and tighten the filler plug."

From that, I'd say just set it on there to check the level and then thread it back in when you are done.


----------



## Rodsih300 (Apr 4, 2014)

Will do. Interesting that the difference between full and add is the depth of the threaded portion. Thanks.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I think they have you check it that way because tightening the plug can lead to inaccurate measurements. When you tighten the plug, it will go to different depths depending on how tight you make it. By just setting it on the thread, you get the same depth every time. Many small engine manufacturer's do that for their oil dipsticks now too.


----------

